# Rotonda West: 3 Mile Wide Water Circle In Florida



## Krishtar (Oct 19, 2020)

Join me in this controversial presentation where I travel to Florida using Google Earth.  First stop Rotonda West, where you'll see possible evidence of a cover-up of history, perpetrated by unknown entities.   This evidence using Google Earth shows old growth build up at the edge of developments.  This is important because the official story is that this Rotonda West project began in 1969, but as you can see in the images, the story quickly becomes questionable.  If you'd like to read about Rotonda West history, you'll have to buy the book from the Association website for 6 dollars.  A search on the web didn't uncover any construction photos, but I could always buy that book!

​
Below is a copy and paste from their website.  A little official history.

A Round Community Is Romantic
_By Jack Alexander_

When dining with multiple friends, I prefer a round table. It’s more congenial because everyone can see and talk easily with everyone else. For similar reasons, Joe Klein’s vision for Rotonda was that, unlike traditional square or block communities, his would be round.

As I write in my book, “Rotonda: The Vision and the Reality.” “If Rotonda had been square, perhaps fewer would have come. A round community is romantic. It conjures up visions of wagon trains secure in their comfort circles. Round is soft, like Paris. No hard edges, like square New York.”

Klein, of course, was CEO of Cavanagh Leasing Corporation of Miami. It was Klein who flew over Cape Haze in 1969, looking for a site for Rotonda West to replace his sagging Rotonda East, which straddled Martin and Palm Beach counties where Klein was finding the authorities less than friendly.

Klein spotted the Vanderbilt ranch on that flight, realized it perfectly suited his circular vision, and acquired it for $19.5 million. (The Vanderbilt’s had been seeking $10 million, but spirited bidding raised the ante, and Klein was determined. But that’s another story.)

The circular vision was actually said to originate with one Charles Prynne Martin. Martin reputedly had no land planning or architectural credentials, but seemed able to convince Klein a circular or radial concept like much of Paris or Washington D.C. made sense, more so than straight blocks.

The circle became Klein’s driving vision—a community with a central hub, canals reaching out like spokes in a wheel, draining into a river that encircled the entire community, the river draining into creeks and tributaries leading to the Gulf. It was inspired engineering and it has worked for most residents for 40 years, the trauma of Rotonda’s birth now just a memory.

_Editor’s Note: These and other historical facts about Rotonda’s early years are outlined in Jack Alexander’s book, ‘Rotonda: The Vision & The Reality,’ and is available for $6.00 at the Rotonda West Community Center, 3754 Cape Haze Drive, Rotonda West 33947, (941) 697-6788.

Additional Supplemental Images_

__​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-02-02 01:33:11Reaction Score: 2


Here is one more informational piece on this circle with 26 miles of canals:

_Ground was broken in 1970 and in October of the following year, the first official residents moved into the area. Soon, several of the sections were built out._
_Rotonda still rolling, but not full circle_
Sounds like we need to find anything suggesting that the place existed prior to 1970.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-02-02 07:25:40Reaction Score: 9


Interesting find. All I see is this..




Is this a way of keeping people out and truths in? No luck finding pre 70s imagery. Old maps might be the way forward?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HiStoryBoostDate: 2020-02-02 08:47:27Reaction Score: 5




Timeshifter said:


> Interesting find. All I see is this..
> 
> View attachment 39924
> View attachment 39923



You pointing that out made me think of an episode of “Rick and Morty” I just watched. What if Earth is a motherboard / circuitboard created by higher beings, and we (life) are just the protons interacting with the circuit board, producing limitless “energy” for our “gods”. Basically, Earth is a hamster wheel (for limitless power) Crazy concept. But Anyway,



The Rotonda West website seems to be almost blatantly lacking information, especially photographs. I searched google but was not able to find much relevant information about the construction or design.

Finding construction photos is proving especially difficult as Rotonda West is basically always under construction (to new homes, businesses, etc), which skews the search results.

I found one aerial photograph of Rotonda West “near completion” in 1972 but honestly I’m not seeing anything there.


Interestingly the first, and most famous (for a time) resident of Rotonda West was Ed McMahon. The Rotonda West website has a few pages dedicated to Ed, stating his importance to the growth of the community. It seems he moved in shortly after it opened, and became a sort-of representative and spokesperson for Rotonda West (Publisher’s Clearing House anyone?).

I’d certainly love to see this place in person. The design certainly warrants a few ideas about what it could be, or why it is designed that way.

It also appears there is (or was) a massive (salt?) water treatment plant on Rotonda West.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-02-02 09:01:21Reaction Score: 14




Timeshifter said:


> All I see is this..


What about this one from the same location?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HiStoryBoostDate: 2020-02-02 09:21:40Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> What about this one from the same location?
> 
> View attachment 39929


Is it fine art? No. A microchip? Not quite.
Photographs of a seaside community shaped like the Wheel of Fortune, created on Vanderbilt land, in unique, precise patterns, with no evidence of construction or craft? Yes, that’s the one.

It appears the Water treatment plant opened pretty rapidly, and it became one of the largest of its kind in the world:


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-02-02 09:22:57Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> What about this one from the same location?
> 
> View attachment 39929


I do not believe in coincidence... wow.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-02-02 09:44:11Reaction Score: 6


Man you should make another video on this place but this time slow it down and give us a better look.   I was quite shocked at what i was seeing.  Great work thank you.


WarningGuy said:


> Man you should make another video on this place but this time slow it down and give us a better look.   I was quite shocked at what i was seeing.  Great work thank you.


How long have you been making videos for because your nailing it man.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-02 10:06:47Reaction Score: 8




WarningGuy said:


> Man you should make another video on this place but this time slow it down and give us a better look.   I was quite shocked at what i was seeing.  Great work thank you.


Thanks!  I will do that for you and post it today.


WarningGuy said:


> Man you should make another video on this place but this time slow it down and give us a better look.   I was quite shocked at what i was seeing.  Great work thank you.
> 
> How long have you been making videos for because your nailing it man.


It's what I do for a living.  This particular subject is my alternate reality.  I've been watching the growing debate from the sidelines about the mud flood and missing history.  I decided to start publishing these videos because I feel like I have something to add that might be useful.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-02-02 14:09:49Reaction Score: 1


Not from our world, but, why do they offer us satellite images for free, like Google Earth, if they intended to keep these away from the public?

Also, "I hope you enjoyed the show" sounds awkward for a supposedly investigative presentation, just saying...


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-02 18:45:58Reaction Score: 2




Huaqero said:


> Not from our world, but, why do they offer us satellite images for free, like Google Earth, if they intended to keep these away from the public?
> 
> Also, "I hope you enjoyed the show" sounds awkward for a supposedly investigative presentation, just saying...


Thanks for watching.  I thought I had taken the awkward down a few notches, but I realize people prefer serious analytical investigation when it involves this subject, which I admit, I need to become better at.  I feel a bit awkward making the video to begin with, but your input helps, which I appreciate.  

There are reasons for allowing these images public.  The understanding of why is debatable, and I would have to ask you the same question.  Why do you think these images are public?  I believe they want these images to be seen, and they are being seen.  There's no reason to think that they made some kind of error.  Was the internet an error?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-02-02 18:54:16Reaction Score: 5




Huaqero said:


> Not from our world, but, why do they offer us satellite images for free, like Google Earth, if they intended to keep these away from the public?


Because we are trained to believe that we built stuff like that. They showed us a lot of things like architecture and other canals, because it's next to impossible to hide those.

In this particular case they might have cleared some Florida marsh, and ended up with this circular canal.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-02-02 21:48:55Reaction Score: 5




Krishtar said:


> Thanks for watching.  I thought I had taken the awkward down a few notches, but I realize people prefer serious analytical investigation when it involves this subject, which I admit, I need to become better at.  I feel a bit awkward making the video to begin with, but your input helps, which I appreciate.
> 
> There are reasons for allowing these images public.  The understanding of why is debatable, and I would have to ask you the same question.  Why do you think these images are public?  I believe they want these images to be seen, and they are being seen.  There's no reason to think that they made some kind of error.  Was the internet an error?





KorbenDallas said:


> Because we are trained to believe that we built stuff like that. They showed us a lot of things like architecture and other canals, because it's next to impossible to hide those.
> 
> In this particular case they might have cleared some Florida marsh, and ended up with this circular canal.


More and more it seems that all these are deliberate offerings for us to observe, indeed.
The only way this would make sense to me is outsourcing: secret societies (who know, probably not the truth, but the direction to it) are running out of people, people are running out of IQ, advanced societies are about to collapse under the most dangerous of floods, favella-isation, so they give away the archives and the tools.

Imagine the scenario where Florida or Greece, or whatever other place of lost history interest is turned into a 3rd-world favella (there is your repopulation). Some of us who noticed and survived will go mark the centre of the Rotunda with something like an obelisk and will try to influence the 3rd worlders into turning it to a sacred place just to save it. I will try to save the ancient statues in my local museum by convincing the local warlord that it is a matter of high status or good luck to keep them in his home or name the statue figures with his name. I can't think of better examples right now, but I guess you get it... Maybe Leonardo DaVinci wasn't 'painting' the Mona Lisa for years, but he was just keeping her until he could find a safe place for her.

Btw, doesn't the Rotunda look like that Stargate in Yemen? If we identify other similar circular structures hidden in plain sight, like in city centres for example, I would very much like to see the pattern of the grid they make...


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-02 23:10:41Reaction Score: 5


Thanks for your insights.  You make good points.  I have found a number of huge circular structures and patterns all over the world.  Here are a few, San Diego and Focene, Italy.

Here's the one in Focene.  41°47'52.30"N   12°13'17.06"E


Below San Diego.   32°35'27.63"N. 117° 7'30.30"W



WarningGuy said:


> Man you should make another video on this place but this time slow it down and give us a better look.   I was quite shocked at what i was seeing.  Great work thank you.
> 
> Here's additional images slowed down for you and others who want to look closer.





HiStoryBoost said:


> You pointing that out made me think of an episode of “Rick and Morty” I just watched. What if Earth is a motherboard / circuitboard created by higher beings, and we (life) are just the protons interacting with the circuit board, producing limitless “energy” for our “gods”. Basically, Earth is a hamster wheel (for limitless power) Crazy concept. But Anyway,
> 
> The Rotonda West website seems to be almost blatantly lacking information, especially photographs. I searched google but was not able to find much relevant information about the construction or design.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this post!  Yes this photo at first makes you think something is going on with the bare dirt in the foreground, but when you look into the background, you can clearly see the inner rings with no disturbances to the grounds around them.  I also see one of the massive space ship patterns in the foreground in the right hand side of the photo.  You'll have to look at the circle from above to see what I mean.  To me, it looks like they were cleaning up and digging out, verses building anything.  When you look at the supplemental images I provided, they kinda debunk their silly stories they tell of this place.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-02-03 02:58:46Reaction Score: 1




Krishtar said:


> I've been watching the growing debate from the sidelines about the mud flood and missing history. I decided to start publishing these videos because I feel like I have something to add that might be useful.


Well I subscribed right away, and will have a look at more of your videos when I can get on a proper computer.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-02-03 03:50:00Reaction Score: 5


After watching your videos last night i then spent the next 6 hours looking at google earth.  About 3 hours looking at my home land of Australia and the rest down in the southern parts of the US.  What i noticed was there is very little in Oz that can not be explained but totally the opposite in the US.

I don't know if you have seen any of these videos newearth posted a few years back (4hrs of google earth) but i was so intrigued and surprised by it i watched them many times and it really opened my eyes to our forgotten past that is not explained in any way by modern science.
This is the first video of 4.


Also thanks for the longer version you posted a few hours ago and i look forward to watching all videos you make in the future.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-02-03 04:00:36Reaction Score: 0


_Do not “derail” threads. If what you are about to post into a thread has nothing to do with it, but is considered important by you, please start a new thread to discuss what you have to share._ 

_Posting guidlines_


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-02-03 04:06:35Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> _Do not “derail” threads. If what you are about to post into a thread has nothing to do with it, but is considered important by you, please start a new thread to discuss what you have to share._
> 
> _Posting guidlines_


Sorry KD


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-02-03 05:04:12Reaction Score: 0


Just figured if there is something significant pertaining to Australia, that "something" deserves its own thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: amphibDate: 2020-02-03 12:13:53Reaction Score: 0


I'm going to go back to this when I can listen to the videos but the formations on the ground south of the circle look like constelations. Specifically Orion, the body at least. Eridanus seems to be there too and some others are close. I'd really like to know what those formations are made of.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-02-03 14:20:36Reaction Score: 1


Have not read this yet but i bet it will tie in here!

starforts.org


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-03 14:29:34Reaction Score: 1




CitizenShip said:


> Have not read this yet but i bet it will tie in here!
> 
> starforts.org


Thanks for sharing.  It's a great site.  One thing that also stands out is the round about.  When-ever I'm searching for old sites, I always look for the round-about.  Also I seek out anything that can be seen from above that is circular in general.  This Rotonda circle is quite the feat though.  I wish I could go back in time.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-02-03 14:39:19Reaction Score: 1




Krishtar said:


> Thanks for sharing.  It's a great site.  One thing that also stands out is the round about.  When-ever I'm searching for old sites, I always look for the round-about.  Also I seek out anything that can be seen from above that is circular in general.  This Rotonda circle is quite the feat though.  I wish I could go back in time.


Yes Roundabouts are loved by the so called magicians!

The link above is to the star fort site but they have just put a new section in trying to explain the starcity/canal aspect.

starforts.org

My take is that you can not make something this big without the proper tools, copper chisels and stone hammers just ain't gonna cut it if you catch me drift!
See this is where i now google is f**ked, i just did a search for "the esoteric meaning of roundabouts", i now it's there as i have read it a couple of times but now google just throws up a ton of unrelated mush!


CitizenShip said:


> Yes Roundabouts are loved by the so called magicians!
> 
> The link above is to the star fort site but they have just put a new section in trying to explain the starcity/canal aspect.
> 
> ...


No that link keeps correcting itself to the starforts.org

Will need to do it manually

starciv.org will get you there

Just did same search on yandex, first page on google is all links to propaganda rags and nothing in the other five pages, yandex is a different story!


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-02-03 20:04:09Reaction Score: 2


Allegedly built in 1970s, and not a trace of any info on this. Did some more searching, and nada.  Weird stuff.


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-02-03 20:32:18Reaction Score: 5


_(Not intending to derail)_
Here's one East of Cairo, Egypt:

 
But does not appear in Bing Maps:

But zooming in on the building on the left reveals this odd thing:


_We have found the Rebel base._


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-03 20:38:42Reaction Score: 0


Said to be an aerial shot from 1972 Rotonda West Association, Inc.: Photo


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-02-03 20:43:11Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> Allegedly built in 1970s, and not a trace of any info on this. Did some more searching, and nada.  Weird stuff.


It's so small too, relatively speaking, that maps are no help. I looked through several old Florida maps and there's nothing in particular in that location. The coast by the Charlotte River inlet has seemed to have changed over the years though. Starting with 1775, because as we know, if you go even further back, Florida is not recognizable by today's "standards".

1775:


1822:


1827:


1834:


1838:


1866:


1889:


1956:


Today:


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-02-04 01:09:09Reaction Score: 1




Trouvare said:


> But zooming in on the building on the left reveals this odd thing:
> 
> 
> _We have found the Rebel base._


I have seen this before.  I read somewhere that its actually a house and garage some Architect built.  There was also a photo of it from the road.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-02-04 03:51:49Reaction Score: 0




CitizenShip said:


> Yes Roundabouts are loved by the so called magicians!
> 
> The link above is to the star fort site but they have just put a new section in trying to explain the starcity/canal aspect.
> 
> ...


Thank you!  Yeah


Trouvare said:


> _(Not intending to derail)_
> Here's one East of Cairo, Egypt:
> 
> View attachment 40047 View attachment 40048
> ...


Wow that circle and location is amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-02-04 04:09:48Reaction Score: 0




Banta said:


> It's so small too, relatively speaking, that maps are no help.


I'm trying to find a Rand McNally pre-1970 US Atlas to see if there is anything in there... So far no luck online.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-02-04 11:57:17Reaction Score: 1


Let's remember the old/new Rotonda combination we can find in Balkh, Afghanistan, the ancient Bactra/Bactria, which I mentioned in my Alexander the Great thread.
Well, since then, Google maps has lowered the image analysis and also removed a couple of blue dots there were on the new town. They were not showing anything particular, but they are not there now, I do not know if other users get to see other versions.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-02-04 23:47:23Reaction Score: 3


Canberra the capital of Australia is a huge circle. The city is not that old or maybe it is.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/embed...≪=-35.30788627102827,149.1255695021356&z=16


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: hebatubamissDate: 2020-02-11 13:36:17Reaction Score: 5


Less than an hour South of Rotonda in Estero there lived a group of people named the Koreshans. They moved there from Chicago in 1894 and had plans to build the New Jerusalem. I have attached a painting of their rendition of what they thought The New Jerusalem would look like. Very similar layout to Rotonda. They also believed we lived in a concave Earth.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-11 18:32:23Reaction Score: 5


Obviously a popular design choice for towns and cities in antiquity...
Could the CERN collider have a link to this old design ethos?

Gor. (not sure where it is)



Ancient circular city of Darabgerd dating back to the Achaemenid Empire in Fars Province, Iran





"The historical town of Darabgerd, which is located six km to the south of Darab in Fars Province, was among a handful of towns in Pars Province during the Achemenid Empire.

Although Darabgerd, which means the land of Darius, was not the only town founded by Darius I, it might have been the first namesake circular structure built by the third king of the Achemenid Empire.


The salt dome of Darabgerd which is surrounded by a round wall and stands at the heart of the vast, green plain of Darab was at the center of the ancient town. Today, it is an unrivaled tourist attraction in Fars Province.

Around the historical town, there is a huge conical wall constructed of clay, stones and lime. The wall which was originally over 10 m in height is now about seven meters high because of erosion.

However, the sticky raw material used in the construction of the wall has minimized damage by erosion and helped it stand firmly for more than 2,000 years."


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-03-10 13:18:08Reaction Score: 2


In this video I show some older images of Rotonda West and Cape Coral from 1995.  Also, I have included 3 locations which bear resemblance to the aforementioned.  The three locations are: Cape Canaveral, FL, Pawley Island, SC and Barnegat Bay, NJ.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-03-10 14:39:52Reaction Score: 1




Krishtar said:


> In this video I show some older images of Rotonda West and Cape Coral from 1995.  Also, I have included 3 locations which bear resemblance to the aforementioned.  The three locations are: Cape Canaveral, FL, Pawley Island, SC and Barnegat Bay, NJ.


Uber-awesome, again, many thanks!
I wonder what this image tells us about the contemporary process of land modification and construction...
Does it look like they follow and expand existing canals or is everything brand new?


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-03-10 17:21:20Reaction Score: 1




Huaqero said:


> Uber-awesome, again, many thanks!
> I wonder what this image tells us about the contemporary process of land modification and construction...
> Does it look like they follow and expand existing canals or is everything brand new?
> 
> View attachment 42433


Thanks for watching and commenting!  I appreciate the question.  That's been a hard one for me to figure out.  I have found that going back to 1938 balloon photos, one can see parts of southern Texas coastlines.  What I thought was old was new, but I did find a lot of existing channels.  So I believe they added to the already existing channels.  They also built new land modifications that are similar to this photo you are presenting, which leaves trying to prove anything almost impossible.  If I could compare this aerial photo to one 80 years ago, that would be helpful.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: hajniDate: 2020-03-11 19:41:58Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> Just figured if there is something significant pertaining to Australia, that "something" deserves its own thread.


I hope, You don't find showing this Australian pictures to derail the thread, because they seem to me very similar to the above mentioned circular patterns, and may be these were all parts of the same universal global culture before us. sure there is no water anymore, but who knows if it was always so?
these are from  this amazing blog
The Mystery Spirals Of Australia.
(which  really deserves a new thread, because his  abundant material connects with many questions we are discussing here.)


JWW427 said:


> Obviously a popular design choice for towns and cities in antiquity...
> Could the CERN collider have a link to this old design ethos?
> 
> Gor. (not sure where it is)
> ...


There are a lot of  traces of similar places in Central Europe, e. g.  they've found more than 12 circular earthworks  in only 1 county of Hungary with arial photography,  but they say there are many more. Archeologist say these are 7000 years old neolithic sites.
 copy rights don't let me show more, than 1 picture, but you can find more here  https://sirasok.blog.hu/2010/07/07/ujkokori_korarkok_es_korularkolt_teruletek_kutatasa_baranyaban


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-03-13 15:37:24Reaction Score: 1




hajni said:


> I hope, You don't find showing this Australian pictures to derail the thread, because they seem to me very similar to the above mentioned circular patterns, and may be these were all parts of the same universal global culture before us. sure there is no water anymore, but who knows if it was always so?
> these are from  this amazing blog
> The Mystery Spirals Of Australia.
> (which  really deserves a new thread, because his  abundant material connects with many questions we are discussing here.)View attachment 42480View attachment 42481View attachment 42482View attachment 42483View attachment 42484View attachment 42485
> ...


It seems that someone could see the circles in those places, and proceeded to mark them accordingly.  It seems the energy of these spots keeps it's pattern, even when plowed over by farming.  The field photo, the ground seems magnetically manipulated.  Like the ground is holding memory of the pattern itself.  Maybe some kind of frequency pulse that instantly arranges the minerals in the soil to snap together to form patterns.  A spiral is how we move in dreamtime.  It may signify an entity that passed through there.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-07-16 09:52:14Reaction Score: 3


Full circle back to Rotonda West.

Six months ago I decided to post this thread about Rotonda West, and how I believe it is an old pre flood structure that was quietly discovered and developed.  Immediately after posting this video, I realized that I was stepping into deep water making such a claim publicly.  I knew that in order to say such things, I'd need proof to back up my claim.  My closest proof was lying right in the marshy areas of Florida, surrounding the Rotonda.  Showing lines carved in marshy areas untouched by recent time.


We cannot forget Cape Coral which is located directly south east from Rotonda West.


Cape Coral Florida is roughly 100 square miles in surface area, and consists of 400 miles of channels that are intricately carved into the wetlands.


Rotonda West is almost a perfect circle.  There is a slight variance.  The surface area is 7.07 miles.  Circumference 9.42 miles.


Rotonda West circle is surrounded by a grid system of channels and roads covering approximately 50 square miles with Rotonda included.






On May 18th, 2020, the Mystery Grids thread was started in the Investigation Requests section of this forum.

Two months after starting that thread and collecting what I think is a significant amount of evidence in the form of aerial photographs, and ongoing efforts by dedicated contributors, I think we are close to a true finding.  There are specific things missing in order to come to a determination about this Rotonda West investigation.  Comments from people involved in the construction, witnesses, and closer hands-on inspection of the channels themselves.  Physical evidence can override everything if presented properly.  I'm not sure if we're there yet or not.  I think some would say yes, but I don't think so.  Yes there are mountains of aerial digital images available, but digital images are corruptible easily.

The Search For Sleeping Giants’s albums | Flickr album is my ongoing collection and I encourage comments and discussion either here or by PM.

I'm also creating a series of videos to put things in another perspective.  Right now I have 5 that are in a series.  WARNING before you watch.  There are a number of movements in some of the videos that might cause dizziness or headaches.  The first one has a coyote yipping at the beginning, so Dogs might freak out.  Also, I have had a number of reports about these videos causing emotional breakdowns and If you are still new to the understanding of an alternate history, or reality, Please prepare yourself if you decide to watch this series of videos below.  Rotonda West is revealed in the second video in the playlist.  I realize now that I made the series backwards, so I put them in that order to be viewed.


I would like to thank _@KorbenDallas_ for allowing me to present my claims and for giving me a green light to continue in the Investigation Requests section of his forum.  Your work on here is amazing and I'd love to work with you to present your story in a video sometime.  

Also, another shout out to Jon Levi for your thoughtful presentation of the album I've been putting together.  A lot of people wonder why this stuff is coming forward in our minds now.  It's because people are realizing that this has been our calling in life.  We looked closely at Google Earth when it first came out.  We were the geeks, the gamers, the nerds, or whatever.  I myself saw Barnegat Bay many years ago and certain other anomalies along that coast line and couldn't even formulate a discussion about it, except with my closest friend.  It was too strange and my first thought was aliens.  Then I thought Inner Earth beings, or multidimensional.  This was before this mud flood business, so I had no context for time.  I was still operating under the fabricated timeline, or whatever it's called, and when I watched Jon's videos, it all started to make sense.  All these anomalies are old, but not that old.  You can see the flood that washed over Florida, and throughout the Gulf.  Was it a tidal wave?


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-07-16 13:38:10Reaction Score: 1


Looks like a tsunami from the SW destroyed the area, found its way to the centre of the Rotonda and 'cut' that 'pizza slice' out of it...


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-07-16 15:36:54Reaction Score: 0




Huaqero said:


> Looks like a tsunami from the SW destroyed the area, found its way to the centre of the Rotonda and 'cut' that 'pizza slice' out of it...


This has been my thoughts as well.  It looks like Florida suffered a catastrophic tsunami, and flood in the relatively recent past.  There are multiple channels in places that were inundated with water and now are overgrown.  There are grids everywhere too.  A lot to keep uncovering.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-07-16 16:28:59Reaction Score: 1




Huaqero said:


> Looks like a tsunami from the SW destroyed the area, found its way to the centre of the Rotonda and 'cut' that 'pizza slice' out of it...


I know that 10 years after hurricane Andrew people were still rebuilding. Do you have any pre versus post hurricane Andrew pics for comparison?


----------

